# Wilier Cento Uno SL finished



## Axis II (Aug 30, 2012)

Finally finished, mostly. 14.75lbs with the Record 10 speed that came off my cracked Ciocc frame. Still working on the height of the stem and will need to do a final steer tube cut, but it's close. The tubeless Shamals have been a good suprise.


----------



## Mr. Clean (Jun 19, 2012)

Beautiful1 Well done


----------



## Axis II (Aug 30, 2012)

Details:
2012 Cento Uno SL frame large, FRM CL2 Ti brakes, 2012 Shamal Two Way Fit wheelset, Deda Zero 100 stem/ti bolts, New Ultimate CF bar, Prologo Scratch Nack saddle, low mileage Record 10 speed drivetrain/levers, Elite Sior Evo Carbon-Ti Cages, KCNC casette lock ring, Aerozine Ti skewers.


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice! :thumbsup: Looks like mine.....errr, the frame at least!


----------



## Axis II (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks. I wasn't sure about the ride coming off of my steel/CF Ciocc at first. Not sure how to desribe it but there was more road feedback then I was used to. I lowered the air pressure to 90lbs in the Shamals and it's amazing now. I like!


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Very, very, nice build.


----------



## Robin1 (Nov 18, 2012)

*Absolutely*

Beautiful


----------



## xrayjay (Feb 21, 2010)

That looks great.


----------



## Cni2i (Jun 28, 2010)

Loving it. Always loved the uniqueness of this frame's carbon weave design (snake-skin like). :thumbsup::thumbsup:

I recently blacked out the front end of my SL; i.e., the white face of the head tube and the white face of the fork are now gloss black. And I've converted to the 3T stealth black stem/bar.


----------

